# Ariens ST8524 Runs in Reverse



## Shantz02 (Jan 17, 2015)

So I picked up a used Ariens last week, Model 932104. At time of purchase, unit operated perfectly. Went through all drive speeds, auger and chute controls, etc. There were no issues shifting at all. 

Well, it finally snowed overnight and out I go this morning to clear the driveway. Machine starts right up, put it in gear, engage the auger, and away I go. All is good.....for about 10 minutes. After clearing a path, I tried to shift into Reverse and noticed it took a little force (traction drive and auger control were released). Get into gear and head back to the start point (no where to turn around yet), and all seems fine. Shift back into Drive, engage the auger, and then the traction drive....UNIT GOES IN REVERSE!

After a little shifting back and forth, I was able to get it to move forward, but once I changed speeds again it only moves in reverse. 

Any ideas?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like you bent some of the linkage when you forced it into reverse. empty the fuel put it in the service position and remove the bottom. check for bent linkage or rods. Clean the hex shaft that the friction disk slides on and give it a coat of very light oil (i like mobil 1). if you don't find any bent linkage you may just have to adjust the shift linkage to get the disk slightly off center in 1st gear. It will be trial and error at that point but it is pretty easy to get it right.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-no-reverse-shift-fork-disengaged-solved.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...932-101-shift-fork-keeps-coming-off-disk.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-forum/11194-st24-deluxe-used-twice-shop.html


----------



## Shantz02 (Jan 17, 2015)

Awesome guys, thanks. Will try to check it out this morning. Hopefully it's an easy fix, we have another major storm coming this week.


----------



## Shantz02 (Jan 17, 2015)

Well, I was able to check things out this morning. Once I put the blower in the service position and took the cover off, two washers fell out. Turns out, one of the discussions that Shryp linked me to was exactly my problem. The Shift Fork had popped off and the friction disk was all the way to the left (a reverse position). 

Nothing was bent or misaligned, but it did take a bit of work to get the fork back on. The hex shaft did not have too much gunk on it (at least in my opinion), but since I was there, I gave it a good cleaning and fresh lube. My gear shift slides like a greasy watermelon now.


----------

